# HS 928 How long is your auger belt lasting?



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I purchased a used HS 928 last fall. It was in great shape had not seen alot of use. Went over the machine complete. Put both belts new at that time. I put an hour meter on so I know how long parts last. Last week we had a really heavy snow 12 in with rain. very heavy stuff. Did about 10 driveways. Blower handled it fairly good with small cuts. All things considered definitely hard on the blower. Before the day was done my auger belt was slipping and would no longer pump snow at all. Actually it just stopped blowing mid cut no sign of slippage. I dont understand it unless I got a splash of water on the belt to start the slip. I took it to the shop for repair still wouldnt pump. Fired on a new belt were all good again. The belt did not look bad, no cracks ,breaks or burns and no smelling rubber at any point, and had run only 21 hours total. Would this be normal under this type snow? Ive never had one just suddenly quit, usually I see a weak spot etc. during maintenance and just change it out just to prevent a problem. What kind of belt life do you get?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

OEM belts? It probably just needed a tensioner adjustment and all would have been well for the remaining life of the belt.​


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

OEM belt? If not that's more than likely you're problem. If not check the arms the idlers are on, see of the plastic bushings they pivot on are worn.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I just replaced a belt in my buddies 25 year old machine, it's a 828 and it was the original part.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree that adjusting the belt tension might have been all that was needed. 

It's totally possible for an aftermarket belt to have been manufactured just slightly longer then an oem and now it's not being tensioned properly. 

It's also possible for any belt to stretch a bit in it life time. 

Typically with the Kevlar coated belts the coating will be torn or super smooth when it's time for replacement.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

*15 Years*

I have a 2002 928. We live in a snow belt in NW Michigan and this blower has run great and blown snow for 50 ft for hundreds of hours.


I will have the belts checked when it goes in for service after the season is over.


Guess I'm just lucky?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> OEM belts? It probably just needed a tensioner adjustment and all would have been well for the remaining life of the belt.​


Belt is an OEM Honda belt. Tensioner was at the limit. I may have to look deeper for the cause of the failure. Too much play somewhere bearing etc.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

tinter said:


> I just replaced a belt in my buddies 25 year old machine, it's a 828 and it was the original part.


25 years ,....... Amazing. I have never got more than a couple seasons max out of any blowers I have owned. Run MTD s for 20 years. Belts were a regular thing with them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it the belt? Or perhaps the impeller shear pin broke making the pulley spin but not the impeller or augers? This would be my bet if the belt condition and tension are good.
Take the belt cover off and, and inspect what is happening there, if the impeller pulley spins normally when the clutch is engaged, then the pin would be your issue.
Another thing to look at would be the auger clutch cable/arm spring (but if something is wrong here the lever at the handle bar would feel abnormal.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Belt is an OEM Honda belt. Tensioner was at the limit. I may have to look deeper for the cause of the failure. Too much play somewhere bearing etc.


In my experience I have seen Honda belts last 20 years and more. The tension has to be right .

also make sure it is running in the center of the pulley. I threw a belt a couple times before I learned that lesson.

The machine was over 30 years old and the bushings were all worn out on the pulley assembly . 4 of them. what a job replacing them but now the belts run dead center on the pulleys.

i still haven't figured out how to properly tension an auger belt. i measure the handle to be about 4.5 inches ( i think that is what it is ) when the belt starts to move. that is in the factory manual for an 828.


----------



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

Trou Bilt 2410 9 years, 2840 3 days so far so good...


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My 2009 HS928 is still sporting it's original belt. I check the tension every couple years, but there's no excess play and therefore no adjustment needed.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> In my experience I have seen Honda belts last 20 years and more. The tension has to be right .
> 
> also make sure it is running in the center of the pulley. I threw a belt a couple times before I learned that lesson.
> 
> ...


By running center I'm assuming you mean the idler pulleys. I check that complete last fall ,everything was fine.

Today I hit a bundle of flyers under the snow and broke the impeller shear bolt. I had to remove the augers and impeller to get the bolt out. There seems to be a fair amount of play in the impeller shaft. Possibly need a bearing. That would change the tension on the belt some.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> By running center I'm assuming you mean the idler pulleys. I check that complete last fall ,everything was fine.
> 
> Today I hit a bundle of flyers under the snow and broke the impeller shear bolt. I had to remove the augers and impeller to get the bolt out. There seems to be a fair amount of play in the impeller shaft. Possibly need a bearing. That would change the tension on the belt some.


yes the idler pulleys. did the impeller have play in it before you removed augers? then yes it is the bearing. easy to replace if you have taken the box off before to replace auger belt. anytime I replace that belt i inspect the bearing anyway.

not sure why you are still going thru belts. need to hear from some of the veterans here. those belts are pretty sturdy .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If everything is aligned, not bent, augers are greased, bearings are good, idler pulley is good and not wobbly or dragging, impeller bearing is good, the auger belt is adjusted correctly, and the belt is the correct width and length, you can't go by the belt # as the length of a belt varies by manufacturer though the belts may have the same #. Then what type of snow are you going through, wet, heavy, depth, town end of driveway piles, are the belts getting wet, all this adds to slippage shortening the life of the belt. The belts could last for years and years.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

since you purchased this machine used and now you've found the impellor shaft bearing worn out it could be the cumulative play in all the bearings involved in the augur belt system are worn enough that it adds up to excessive belt wear. a little here and a little there add up quickly.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

524SWE said:


> since you purchased this machine used and now you've found the impellor shaft bearing worn out it could be the cumulative play in all the bearings involved in the augur belt system are worn enough that it adds up to excessive belt wear. a little here and a little there add up quickly.


Yes makes sense to me. I plan to take the auger / impeller and housing apart for painting this spring . The plan is to check and replace any bearings needed and inspect everything carefully at that time. Perhaps I will find the 
problem then.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Prime said:


> Yes makes sense to me. I plan to take the auger / impeller and housing apart for painting this spring . The plan is to check and replace any bearings needed and inspect everything carefully at that time. Perhaps I will find the
> problem then.





JLawrence08648 said:


> If everything is aligned, not bent, augers are greased, bearings are good, idler pulley is good and not wobbly or dragging, impeller bearing is good, the auger belt is adjusted correctly, and the belt is the correct width and length, you can't go by the belt # as the length of a belt varies by manufacturer though the belts may have the same #. Then what type of snow are you going through, wet, heavy, depth, town end of driveway piles, are the belts getting wet, all this adds to slippage shortening the life of the belt. The belts could last for years and years.


Yes. There are a lot of variables to belt life. I admit I do push my blowers hard. I work commercially with them, have impellor kits on them that are snug but can rotate the impeller easily by hand. When blowing I am pushing the blower to the limit it can do without dragging the engine. I deal with alot of snow to rain storms \ slush. All factors that test the belt. I don't expect real long belt life.,but at least a season. The original OEM belt on my hss 928 that I bought new was coming unwrapped at the end of season 1. Also had the same thing with a toro z turn mower. Belt unwrapped season 1. Appears the original belts on equipment may be poor quality or I just had bad luck.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I recently did a post on belts. My favorite belt are PIX blue Kevlar belts.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I recently did a post on belts. My favorite belt are PIX blue Kevlar belts.


I have used Pix in the past. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

My HS828TAS is running its original auger belt. 30-50 hours per year for 24 years, about 10 hours per year for the last 2 years. I had to change the original drive belt out at 20 years because of a busted drive clutch spring that tore into it. Never had a slip. Overall I classify my snow as 50-60% wet.

I agree with everyone about alignment, bearings and pulleys being in order.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

jrom said:


> My HS828TAS is running its original auger belt. 30-50 hours per year for 24 years, about 10 hours per year for the last 2 years. I had to change the original drive belt out at 20 years because of a busted drive clutch spring that tore into it. Never had a slip. Overall I classify my snow as 50-60% wet.
> 
> I agree with everyone about alignment, bearings and pulleys being in order.


Yes My belts on the older HS are not lasting. I will give it a serious go this spring. Everything looks good.Aligned good, idlers are tight. I will check the bearings when I take it apart. 
My HSS I bought new. At the end of the first season the belt was coming unwrapped. Changed it out and have had no problem since, 2 yrs now.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

In rototillers, use a generic belt and you only get 15 minutes out of it. Lawn tractors not much better. I always use tractor supply Kevlar belts or OEM snowblower belts.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have to agree that Oem belts seem to fit/perform/last longer then their aftermarket counterparts.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I have to agree that Oem belts seem to fit/perform/last longer then their aftermarket counterparts.


I agree. I use only Honda OEM belts in my blowers.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Is it the belt? Or perhaps the impeller shear pin broke making the pulley spin but not the impeller or augers? This would be my bet if the belt condition and tension are good.
> Take the belt cover off and, and inspect what is happening there, if the impeller pulley spins normally when the clutch is engaged, then the pin would be your issue.
> Another thing to look at would be the auger clutch cable/arm spring (but if something is wrong here the lever at the handle bar would feel abnormal.


breaking shear bolts is a regular event. I carry them in my pocket. Not shear bolt problem.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Got around to taking apart today. I think my belt issues are solved. I found several issues. Biggest issue was the auger brake had been bent at some point and was worn to a sharp edge that was no riding properly the belt. It was digging at the edge of the belt when stopping the auger. Belt stopper was also set too tight.I have corrected these issues. New auger brake and adjusted to specs. Will have to see if this solved my belt problems. I expect so.


----------

